
Ask HN: What programming language syntax do you find amusing, witty, or clever? - webmaven
Now, it&#x27;s true that dissecting humor is a lot like dissecting a frog: No one laughs and the frog dies.<p>On the other hand, a collection of syntactical features can, in the words of James Geary, “fit easily into the overhead compartment of your brain and contain everything you need to get through a rough day at the office or a dark night of the soul.”<p>So, what frogs do you keep in your overhead compartment?
======
CalChris
Tabs in Makefiles

